# Did you have an increase in discharge around 38 weeks??



## WanaBaba

Hey :flower:

I am 38+5 and lately i have had quite a bit of increase in dishcarge, i have also noticed that it has been more watery and i can actually feel it drip out :blush: I dont mean a constant leak but more like ill be standing doing something and all of a sudden feel a bit of 'water' drip out and it will leave a wet patch in my underwear (sorry tmi) about the size of....erm....an egg :wacko: haha sorry thats all i can think of in terms of what size it is! It is clear and doesn't really have any smell! Anyway this has happened a few times now but about ten mins ago i felt wet so went to check and it was really creamy/milky :wacko: but didnt feel it drip out that time....

Just wondering if it's normal really.... thanks xx

*Update Page 2*


----------



## Foxy89

I was having that kind of discharge at 30weeks and thought I was leaking fluids, but was told that my disharge was normal :wacko:


----------



## Newky

This past week I have had a very noticable increase in discharge! It's gone from pretty much zero to staining my pj bottoms at night. Mine is an egg white colour, I think as long as it isn't green though (which is a sign of infection) then it's perfectly normal. According to my pregnancy book it is a sign of the cervix softening. x


----------



## mommyB

I have like nothing at all! I actually started a thread about it a couple days ago, wondering if having none was normal. I would say your situation with having more would be normal. I am waiting for something to happen.


----------



## jessabella

Omg I have it too... I already had an increase but this tops the cake! I deeply all the time and especially everytime after contractions!


----------



## Foxy89

Newky said:


> This past week I have had a very noticable increase in discharge! It's gone from pretty much zero to staining my pj bottoms at night. Mine is an egg white colour, I think as long as it isn't green though (which is a sign of infection) then it's perfectly normal. According to my pregnancy book it is a sign of the cervix softening. x

I get this it use to go through my knickers and stain my trousers until I started wearing panty liners. and I am only 33weeks pregnant.


----------



## MrsEngland

I've had this ever since i had a show a week ago.


----------



## LauraBee

My discharge has actually started to lessen these past few weeks  Still more than I used to get... But yeah, I understand all sorts happens where discharge and pregnancy is concerned :haha:


----------



## WanaBaba

Well i had more of this when i got up this morning, it stained my whole underwear and a bit actually dripped down my legs!! Is this normal?:wacko:


----------



## jessabella

you need to wear pantyliners dear..I wear them 24 hours...the more the cervix rippens the more it will discharge!


----------



## Foxy89

Definately get ya panty liners on lol

If I dont wear a panty liner it leaks through my knickers and sometimes through my trousers I am only 33+6 :wacko:


----------



## WanaBaba

Lol i have started wearing them just didn't have one on through the night as it hasn't been constant so thought it had stopped. I have had a lot of it today though so i am now wearing one :D


----------



## WanaBaba

I'm now having to wear a pad as it just soaks right through the panty liner, do you think this is normal? I really hope im not peeing myself or something :wacko:


----------



## WanaBaba

Anyone??


----------



## Blondie007

Hi Wanababa. if it is soaking through pads, then this could definately be your waters. I have a lot more discharge but not that much.

How long did it take to soak the panty liner?

I reckon its worth a call to your MW x


----------



## Luzelle

Happened to me too. Just increased. If it increases more, go get it checked out, which is what I did. It was nothing. But when my water did break, it didn't come in a splash but in little gushes.


----------



## WanaBaba

Thanks i went to get it checked and midwife says she thinks its just an increase in discharge as it isn't a constant leak. I have to wear a maternity pad for the next 24 hours and ring her if it is wet x


----------



## LauraBee

LauraBee said:


> My discharge has actually started to lessen these past few weeks  Still more than I used to get... But yeah, I understand all sorts happens where discharge and pregnancy is concerned :haha:

I have noticed that since I've posted that, it's gone back to being a rather ridiculous amount :wacko:


----------



## WanaBaba

LauraBee said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> My discharge has actually started to lessen these past few weeks  Still more than I used to get... But yeah, I understand all sorts happens where discharge and pregnancy is concerned :haha:
> 
> I have noticed that since I've posted that, it's gone back to being a rather ridiculous amount :wacko:Click to expand...

Are you having to wear a pad and is it watery? xx


----------



## LauraBee

I wear a liner, I don't think it's quite enough for a pad (I really dislike wearing pads) and yeah it's more watery than I have had but there's still some thickness to it, and it's still got a creamy colour too.


----------



## WanaBaba

I also dislike wearing pads but it was just soaking through the panty liners! Really not looking forward to having to wear maternity pads for the weeks after the birth!!

Mines also now got a creamy colour. 
I notice we are both due the same day so i suppose it is just normal around this time xx


----------



## LauraBee

Ohh, I didn't notice that :)


----------



## WanaBaba

LauraBee said:


> Ohh, I didn't notice that :)

Lol :D Are you getting fed up of waiting yet? I am, as i just feel these last few weeks have been dragging soooooo much!! Can't wait much longer!! xx


----------



## LauraBee

No, actually hahah. In my mind, I'm definitely going in to labour late New Year's Eve and having her early New Year's Morning  Although I was thinking yesterday and today that I currently feel like I'll probably go over, so I'm not too bothered when she decides to show.


----------



## WanaBaba

LauraBee said:


> No, actually hahah. In my mind, I'm definitely going in to labour late New Year's Eve and having her early New Year's Morning  Although I was thinking yesterday and today that I currently feel like I'll probably go over, so I'm not too bothered when she decides to show.

I suppose it can only be 19 more days maximum for both of us :) Not that long really when you think of how long we've been pregnant already! I think it'd be so cool to have our babys on their due dates.... 1/1/11 is a cool birthdate :thumbup: hehe xx


----------



## LauraBee

Yep ^_^ If I do go over, then I want her on the 11th, so I still get the repeated ones :)


----------



## WanaBaba

LauraBee said:


> Yep ^_^ If I do go over, then I want her on the 11th, so I still get the repeated ones :)

Haha yeah never thought of that! xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Im now having a beige coloured discharge :wacko:


----------



## LauraBee

I've not had any discharge today. Went to the toilet just now and there were a few small drops of blood on the tissue after wiping though. I'm assuming it's my show as my MW made it clear this morning that I should only be concerned if there is a lot of blood.

I guess things are moving along for me :happydance:


----------



## WanaBaba

Yay that's great news hun!! :wohoo:


----------

